# 新人安装gentoo 10.1  求助

## 256kb

已经下定决心学linux了 前几天看了很多关于linux版本的介绍，看得我眼都花了，但最终，我选定了gentoo 

理由：

gentoo在所有的linux版本中的排名不前也不后，（和我的作风类似，不喜欢出头，做人要低调）

gentoo是开源的，非商业版本 用起来心理踏实

gentoo可以定制（可能我表述的不清楚，因为我是新人，我很喜欢这样，因为我喜欢比较有个性的人或事）

gentoo入门难  太容易得到的不会珍惜，希望真的难到我终生都难以忘记。入门太容易了，会玩的人多了，不就显示不出我是“高手”了么？嘿嘿！

还有很多，但我不写出来了，我现在是来提问的。呵呵，哥我遇到麻烦了

在官方下了个livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso（我已经刻录成盘，想要用光盘来安装） ，看官方手手册里看到的安装方面的示例都是 最小安装的，我的网络不允许，所以我不能按手册上面的安装步骤来操作，

又到互联网上找，可以找了一天多也没找到详细点的，希望朋友们给我些帮助，让我顺利的安装gentoo吧

----------

## ant1688

补充下载stage3、portage、distfiles这些压缩包，与安装光盘配合使用。有网络只不过让你现场下载而已，你预先在有网络的机器上下载好，用usb盘复制来到无网络的机器上使用就可以了。

----------

## tubocurarine

 *256kb wrote:*   

> 已经下定决心学linux了 前几天看了很多关于linux版本的介绍，看得我眼都花了，但最终，我选定了gentoo 
> 
> 理由：
> 
> gentoo在所有的linux版本中的排名不前也不后，（和我的作风类似，不喜欢出头，做人要低调）
> ...

 

你可以把 LiveCD 上的内容写入（拷贝）到硬盘上，就能直接用了，可以看看这里：

http://blog.163.com/vic_kk/blog/static/494705242010819103737796/

----------

## cf630314

谢谢楼上的兄弟 对我有很大帮助 哈哈！

----------

